# My brute



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys. This game is pretty fun. http://jagaro.mybrute.com


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

GET




THE




FUCK




OUT.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Did i do something wrong?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

my sentiments exactly


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Dammit. I never thaught this would happen.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Dammit. I never thaught this would happen.








*facepaw*

mention mybrutes, and you really SHOULD expect to be ridiculed, im sorry but its such a 5 year old kid kinda thing after all!


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 12, 2009)

No.

We really don't need threads spamvertising this stupid game. It would be better if you played a REAL game and discussed it.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, okay. gosh, I did'nt realise people would be Big soggy douches about it. I was unaware.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Okay, okay. gosh, I did'nt realise people would be Big soggy douches about it. I was unaware.




Please, don't be so uptight about something you brought upon yourself.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Okay, okay. gosh, I did'nt realise people would be Big soggy douches about it. I was unaware.



that is why...







oh i could have so much fun with this thread.
but seriously, im all for a bit of lightweigt internetz games, but mybrute is the epitomie of it, i got enough hearing about it from my friends who thought is was 'super-awesome'!
no
if you want a good, fun, fighting game go play super-smash-brothers-brawl
even if ye have to pay, its about x9,002 times more enjoyable.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 12, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Hey guys. This game is pretty fun. http://jagaro.mybrute.com


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

aww my gtfo gifs gone 
that one was actually good.

@above post, ha nice.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 12, 2009)

ffffff they disabled image embed


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

ahh moved to lynx plox thats why :/


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 12, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Hey guys. This game is pretty fun. http://jagaro.mybrute.com



Heh..looks fun .   

Don't worry about the naysayers here.  They're just being assholes and troll-posers.  Don't take them too seriously.  When you're here a bit longer you'll grow a thicker skin to it.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

not being an asshole, just seriously sick of hearing about this 'game' all the time
ill leave it at that then.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 13, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> that is why...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I do play SSBB. I'm quite good at it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 13, 2009)

Play the far-superiour "Melee," then come back.

Also:


CAThulu said:


> Heh..looks fun .
> 
> Don't worry about the naysayers here. They're just being assholes and troll-posers. Don't take them too seriously. When you're here a bit longer you'll grow a thicker skin to it.



Mybrute is quite possibly the worst thing to ever plague the internet; it's a grotesque combination of neopets and pokemon only levels are aquired through the spamming of links and how many sheep they can get to click their link.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 13, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Play the far-superiour "Melee," then come back.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


 
First of all, I somehow lost melee. Secondly, 4chan is the worst thing to plague the internet.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Secondly, 4chan is the worst thing to plague the internet.



^^ this!

so much worse *head-in-hands*


----------



## Bacu (Sep 13, 2009)

I for one find 4chan much better in every regard than mybrute. your argument is invalid.


----------

